# Furry wallpaper



## noodlescoop (May 3, 2009)

hey does anyone have any good furry wallpapers i am in search of finding some, like for my comp.


----------



## Mnemosyne (May 3, 2009)

Try photobucket. Here's some of mine:

http://i566.photobucket.com/albums/ss101/mindcat/mottenfest_copy.jpg

http://i566.photobucket.com/albums/ss101/mindcat/FondsHamtaro1.jpg

Hamtaro technically isn't furry, but it's cute.


----------



## Arcadium (May 3, 2009)

This would be cool. I too am looking for some.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

fchan.org has some amazing ones in the "clean" section.


----------



## pheonix (May 3, 2009)

These are pretty cool.

http://kemono.cc/lovebites/picture/illus_10.html

http://kemono.cc/lovebites/picture/illus_04.html

http://kemono.cc/lovebites/picture/illus_05.html - Slightly NSFW being he's nude and all.


----------



## kashaki (May 3, 2009)

http://s562.photobucket.com/albums/ss69/Kashaki/?action=view&current=c_1214855222081.jpg

This one is pretty cool.
I get a lot of mine from Deviant Art.


----------



## Dahguns (May 3, 2009)

pheonix said:


> http://kemono.cc/lovebites/picture/illus_04.html


creeeepy.....i was listening to that song a moment ago.
Dawn of Victory-*Rhapsody*


----------



## Irreverent (May 3, 2009)

pheonix said:


> These are pretty cool.
> 
> http://kemono.cc/lovebites/picture/illus_10.html
> 
> ...



Those ARE pretty cool.  Appears we have similar tastes.


----------



## noodlescoop (May 3, 2009)

i love all of them thanks, keep them comin


----------



## pheonix (May 3, 2009)

Dahguns said:


> creeeepy.....i was listening to that song a moment ago.
> Dawn of Victory-*Rhapsody*



That is slightly creepy.



Irreverent said:


> Those ARE pretty cool.  Appears we have similar tastes.



Yeah, i use the first 2 as my default backround. I'd use the 3rd but I'm usually around my dad when I have my laptop and he'd ask questions and explaining why I have a nude human-animal thing to him would be more then just awkward. lol


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

I have mew backgrounds xD (surprise surprise)

om nom nom


----------



## Arcadium (May 3, 2009)

pheonix said:


> These are pretty cool.
> 
> http://kemono.cc/lovebites/picture/illus_10.html



That is badass. New wallpaper!



Zrcalo said:


> fchan.org has some amazing ones in the "clean" section.



I will search.


----------



## pheonix (May 3, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> That is badass. New wallpaper!



I have very picky tastes in what I put as my wallpaper...and on my computer for that matter. lol Glad you like it.


----------



## Dahguns (May 3, 2009)

oh...duhhh...i forgot I have some 
http://www.ljplus.ru/img4/t/e/tebe_interesno/fo.jpg
http://www.ljplus.ru/img4/a/_/a_bdpyr/whirabbi.jpg
his other artwork is very good too


----------



## Bunneh45 (May 3, 2009)

I just like using cute furry pics from FA, I don't look for anything special for a background; most furry pics work well as a background anyway.

I find that Fluke's pics work really well as a background, especially:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/134357/


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 3, 2009)

e621.net has some really good ones
NSFW- http://www.e621.net/post?tags=wallpaper&searchDefault=Search
Um yeah, be careful it's a porn website XD Not sure if you wanted stuff like that...
But there's clean stuff as well.


----------



## Arcadium (May 3, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> e621.net has some really good ones
> NSFW- http://www.e621.net/post?tags=wallpaper&searchDefault=Search
> Um yeah, be careful it's a porn website XD Not sure if you wanted stuff like that...
> But there's clean stuff as well.



What a scary sight it'd be for someone to see me browsing that, even worse having it as my wallpaper >.<


----------



## pheonix (May 3, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> What a scary sight it'd be for someone to see me browsing that, even worse having it as my wallpaper >.<



There's a lot of clean innocent pics on that site though. :/


----------



## Arcadium (May 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> There's a lot of clean innocent pics on that site though. :/



But not in that gallery XD


----------



## Shadow (May 4, 2009)

Mine isn't necessarily furry, but somewhat related to furry, and that is StarFox: http://ultimamewtwo.deviantart.com/art/My-laptop-desktop-119757390

(Credit to the original artist.)

I'd be willing to link you to the picture if you're interested.


----------



## pheonix (May 4, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> But not in that gallery XD



4th page last pic, 5th page second pic, page 7 multiple pics, and page 8 last pic. How are the ones I mentioned porn or NSFW?


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (May 4, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> e621.net has some really good ones
> NSFW- http://www.e621.net/post?tags=wallpaper&searchDefault=Search
> Um yeah, be careful it's a porn website XD Not sure if you wanted stuff like that...
> But there's clean stuff as well.



i wanna put one of those solo pics as my wallpaper, but i know my family would flip


----------



## Earthwyrm (May 4, 2009)

Can't find any that fit my res :/ (1920x1200)


----------



## MattyK (May 4, 2009)

Check my FA Page. 
I'm daily uploading new stuff, although their not so much as Furry, their still good Wallpapers.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 4, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> i wanna put one of those solo pics as my wallpaper, but i know my family would flip



I would be tempted to when I get home but I don't understand how people can have porn as their wallpaper, it would make me want to fap every time I looked at it


----------



## Arcadium (May 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> 4th page last pic, 5th page second pic, page 7 multiple pics, and page 8 last pic. How are the ones I mentioned porn or NSFW?



I guess your right! Soz for being oblivious.

In fact, i thank you for saying such. I found another really cool one:

http://www.e621.net/post/show/9522/1600x1200-cat-feline-male-nowhereincoming-wallpape


----------



## pheonix (May 4, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> I guess your right! Soz for being oblivious.
> 
> In fact, i thank you for saying such. I found another really cool one:
> 
> http://www.e621.net/post/show/9522/1600x1200-cat-feline-male-nowhereincoming-wallpape



lol crazy business cat. and you're welcome. :3


----------



## HoneyPup (May 4, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> I would be tempted to when I get home but I don't understand how people can have porn as their wallpaper, it would make me want to fap every time I looked at it


I sometimes put furry porn as my wallpaper. But I don't really masturbate to it, just like to look at it in the same way as general art.  (yes, I know that's probably weird)


----------



## Arcadium (May 4, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> I sometimes put furry porn as my wallpaper. But I don't really masturbate to it, just like to look at it in the same way as general art.  (yes, I know that's probably weird)



Granted i live with my parents, the end result wouldn't end well.

And yiff is okay, i just don't want it plastered on my screen. Clean art, or maybe comedic hinting, very light porn is okay.

Like So: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2246974/

I love Foxer's art :3


----------



## HoneyPup (May 4, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Granted i live with my parents, the end result wouldn't end well.
> 
> And yiff is okay, i just don't want it plastered on my screen. Clean art, or maybe comedic hinting, very light porn is okay.
> 
> ...


Yeah, living with parents its best to keep your screen clean.


----------



## Shino (May 5, 2009)

I use some of Blotch's works, specifically:
http://d.furaffinity.net/art/blotch/1213562519.blotch_ilikeyou.jpg
http://d.furaffinity.net/art/blotch/1211172014.blotch_breakfastbeer.jpg
http://d.furaffinity.net/art/blotch/1218314418.blotch_loves-me-not.jpg
(All three are clean)

I've set 7 to rotate them daily, but I find myself manually setting it to "I Like You" fairly often. They're a little small, but 7 does much better job resizing backgrounds then it's predecessors.

Also, just to go the extra mile, I have this as my phone's wallpaper:
http://d.furaffinity.net/art/blotch/1186177706.blotch_shadowdog.jpg
(Also clean)


----------



## Arcadium (May 5, 2009)

Shino said:


> I use some of Blotch's works, specifically:
> http://d.furaffinity.net/art/blotch/1213562519.blotch_ilikeyou.jpg
> http://d.furaffinity.net/art/blotch/1211172014.blotch_breakfastbeer.jpg
> http://d.furaffinity.net/art/blotch/1218314418.blotch_loves-me-not.jpg
> ...



I used to use "Breakfast Beer", as my wallpaper, but the res was always off. Now, it makes a pretty shweet Phone and PSP wallpaper.

I watch him on dA, but i didn't know he was on FA. A great artist.


----------



## Russ (May 5, 2009)

I don't rotate between wallpapers too much. I have http://damalia.artspots.com/image/5138/predatory-nature on my desktop at the moment and had it for a while. I just like how creepy/subtly dangerous they look.

For a while I used "Breakfast Beer" too. It was a very busy time for me and the whole feel of that picture just made me smile. 



prettylilpup said:


> I sometimes put furry porn as my wallpaper. But I don't really masturbate to it, just like to look at it in the same way as general art.  (yes, I know that's probably weird)


 
I know what you mean. I also had a slightly erotic picture with a vixen at some point but I obviously had to get rid of it when I started using my laptop in public areas. Can you imagine plugging your computer to the projector and remembering too late that your wallpaper is _very_ awkward. Besides, as you said, I found her sexy (as in I knew she looked hot) but didn't feel much beyond that.


----------



## Earthwyrm (May 5, 2009)

Russ said:


> I don't rotate between wallpapers too much. I have http://damalia.artspots.com/image/5138/predatory-nature on my desktop at the moment and had it for a while. I just like how creepy/subtly dangerous they look.




Lol. I could never use that as my wallpaper .


----------



## Arcadium (May 6, 2009)

Russ said:


> I know what you mean. I also had a slightly erotic picture with a vixen at some point but I obviously had to get rid of it when I started using my laptop in public areas. Can you imagine plugging your computer to the projector and remembering too late that your wallpaper is _very_ awkward. Besides, as you said, I found her sexy (as in I knew she looked hot) but didn't feel much beyond that.




>.<

That would embarrass the crap out of me. I plan to launch a server out of all the PC parts we have laying around, and that is the only scenario where i'd add the slightest erotic thing to me screen. Necer ever would i do that on my laptop screen. I mean, imagine a sales pitch, and that goes off? >.<

I'm right there with you. I do have erotic wallpapers saved, but i won't use them. This server i want to have will be a networked server for all my stuff, hopefully a web-comic when my art gets better, and maybe a blog if i choose. There, it stays in one place, is constantly locked, and is only accesed by me going into my closet.


----------

